# Jew Gold



## The Bear (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm getting ready to start on a new strain, called Jew Gold. Only the second one I've done, so I've been combing the web for tips on feeding/environment for this strain and am having a hard time finding it.. mostly finding info about the name. Has anyone here cultivated this strain and if so, any advice on what it likes?? All help is appreciated, so thanks in advance!


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 27, 2012)

I just got this cut a few days ago. It is now called "Kosher Kush" from Reserva Privada. It was originally called "Jew Gold" but some folks cried alittle about the name.
On the Street, it is still called Jew Gold, at least in my neck of the woods.

All I can say about this is it is PURE fire. We went thru 110 beans to find the pheno we liked, and we only flowered small cuts so far to find a cool pheno, so I haven't had a full run of it yet. I too some cuts off the Mother Plant I have of her a few days ago, so I too will be doing a good run of her pretty soon.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 27, 2012)

One of the dispensaries around here carries it under the name "Kosher Kush".  I just discovered it a few days ago (assuming it is the same strain).  

The "original" name is very uncool unless it was named by a Jewish grower making a morbid religious joke.  If I grew it I would call it "Christian Gold".


----------

